# Ordered a new toy - a monster media reactor!



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

I broke down and ordered a media reactor today. I went with a NextReef MR1 Monster Reactor. It has two cylinders and each cylinder will hold one gallon of media. It will handle freshwater aquariums up to 1,200 gallons. I am a big believer in over filtration so it should work perfect.

I am going to use two liters of Seachem Purigen in the first chamber and two liters of Seachem matrix carbon in the second chamber.










I am really looking forward to getting this bad boy, it should clear my tank up in a matter of days.


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

You'll have to let us know how it works for you. I've only used a reactor for Rowa phos, (phosphate remover).


----------



## fishyfishyfishy (Dec 24, 2005)

What's with your tank that you feel you need this?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

fishyfishyfishy said:


> What's with your tank that you feel you need this?


I wondered the same thing. Clear up what?


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

Right now it is just a small bacteria bloom and still waiting for some dust to settle. I have always had clear tanks in the past but I want this tank to be crystal clear. Sometimes you just see a tank that is so clear it is simply amazing, I want this tank to be one of those. With large Central Americans that isn't always the easiest task. Once I get this setup I shouldn't have any more problems with the water quality which means less maintenance and less worries. Depending on how well it works I will probably purchase smaller reactors for my other tanks.

I am sort of a gadget geek so if I see something that I think can help keep the tank nicer and the occupants happier then I am all for it. Especially when that toy is as cheap as this one.

I have to admit though, the main reason is I think it's going to look really pretty in my stand. :dancing:


----------



## phillyb (Apr 1, 2009)

Newb speaking here, but how does that thing work? Looks like something that would be super easy to make from ordinary PVC tube?


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

It wouldn't be overly complicated to make. You can probably do a search for diy media reactor and find some pretty good directions.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

You'll have to post some pics!

You're basically using them as auxiliary media containers?

-Ryan


----------



## phillyb (Apr 1, 2009)

Those are completely passive I guess? Like pump water through for more bio mass?


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

RyanR said:


> You'll have to post some pics!
> 
> You're basically using them as auxiliary media containers?
> 
> -Ryan


Yes, that pretty much covers it. I am very close to pushing the button for another toy. Just trying to decide if I want to spend $149, $209, or $279.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

LowCel said:


> RyanR said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, that pretty much covers it. I am very close to pushing the button for another toy. Just trying to decide if I want to spend $149, $209, or $279.


Hope it works out OK. I'm close to trying Purigen myself. I have one or two peices of driftwood that just won't quit leaching! :lol:

Thanks!
-Ryan


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks, I'll post some before and after pictures of the tank once I get it hooked up. Also, try www.kensfish.com for your purigen. He has some of the best prices around.


----------



## Drowned (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh, never heard of this things. Are those better than some good classic external filters?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Drowned said:


> Oh, never heard of this things. Are those better than some good classic external filters?


It provides chemical filtration which most freshwater tanks don't employ. You could put these resins 
in any filter, if you'd like. You don't need the reactors.


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

prov356 said:


> Drowned said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, never heard of this things. Are those better than some good classic external filters?
> ...


But they just look so freakin' cool!!! :dancing:

It doesn't hurt that they hold so much media and make it so easy to see if the purigen needs recharged. I would have a tough time putting that much media in my wet/dry and getting the water to flow through it so well would be next to impossible. I am a pretty big believer in overfiltration.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

There is the cool factor, I can't argue with that. 8) Why not just go with Purigen in both, since it can be 
recharged. The carbon could get expensive over time if replaced as often as it should be. Plus, no way 
to tell when it's no longer effective.

I'm a believer in filtration too, but prefer the good old fashioned water change method of filtration. I know, 
not cool.


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

I agree completely. I change at least 75 gallons on my 300 twice a week and at least 60 on my 210 twice a week. I will probably add purigen to the second chamber after the carbon wears out the first time. It's more money than I want to spend all at once.


----------



## fishyfishyfishy (Dec 24, 2005)

I think the only thing this has going for it is the toy factor.

Sounds like you need to just get the reef tank already! 

To me it just seems like a complicated way to put media in that could just as easily float in bags in the wet/dry. Changing media in these will be time consuming as well, but if you like to spend lots of time on maintenance I guess that's ok.

If you want a cool toy, I'd consider something like a denitrifier:

http://www.midwestaquatic.com/PRODUCTS/ ... rifier.htm

Just as cool looking and will keep your nitrates at or near zero. Works great on my 450g.

And if you haven't already and you really want to get the tank to the next level of clarity...consider a high wattage UV so it can handle high flow. And maybe something like an Ocean Clear or Nu-Clear polishing canister. I have a dual one on my 450g with dual 25 micron 40 sq ft. polishing cartridges.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Build your own denitrator!

http://freshwatercichlids.info/do-it-yourself-coil-denitrator

-Ryan


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

fishyfishyfishy said:


> And if you haven't already and you really want to get the tank to the next level of clarity...consider a high wattage UV so it can handle high flow. And maybe something like an Ocean Clear or Nu-Clear polishing canister. I have a dual one on my 450g with dual 25 micron 40 sq ft. polishing cartridges.


I plan on running the line from this into a 36 watt Coralife UV sterilizer. As soon as my lfs sells the 210 stand they are going to be ordering it for me. I have been using a 36 watt on my 210 for years and I am really impressed with it.

Also, I have no idea how I would put two gallons of Purigen and two gallons of matrix carbon in my wet/ dry. There simply isn't room for it. It is a good thought though.

I'm also planning on ordering a controller for the tank. I'm sure most will think it is useless but I like the convenience.

As for reef tanks I really enjoyed the sps tank I used to have. The only problem is that I am out of town way too much to be able to keep one. No matter how automated it is there is always something that can go wrong. Murphy is relentless.


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

RyanR said:


> Build your own denitrator!
> 
> http://freshwatercichlids.info/do-it-yourself-coil-denitrator
> 
> -Ryan


Looks pretty nice.


----------



## Tcarswell (Mar 18, 2009)

AWESOME! To everyone saying that its not necessary. Your wrong. Its an effective filtration device that can be used for many purposes. It clears up water and provides a great deal of chemical filtration which is difficult to employ in sumps. Plus his uv is hooking to it. I think its a great buy and a sign that he really cares about his fish. You cannot go overboard with chemical filtration or UV. This gives him easy options he can run many different medias in this reactor and he does not have to resort anything else in the tank. Smart buy if you ask me. Im buying a smaller one for my two hundred gallons. They will have seachem matrix carbon and purigen as well.


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks Tcarswell, appreciate the post.

Just placed the order for another toy. I went with the Digital Aquatics Reefkeeper Lite 3. It is going to be AWESOME!!!!


----------



## fishyfishyfishy (Dec 24, 2005)

Well, you don't NEED that much in the wet/dry anyway! 

Of course, if you really want to hold a lot, get an Ocean Clear which holds 7lbs of carbon! 

My sump is pretty big so I can bag huge amounts of carbon. I just try and keep my tanks quick and easy to maintain now. I've been there with all the toys when I had my saltwater tanks. I try and keep all media passive. The problem with large amounts of media (and pumps) is that it really slows down the flow as it clogs.

I keep my freshwater tanks nice and simple. UV's in line on the return lines of the wet/dry, a bag of carbon in the sumps. Only my big tank has the polishing canister and that goes 2-3 months easily without needing servicing.

But again, not knocking what you're doing. No doubt toys are cool and part of the enjoyment of the hobby. I don't think this will do much to get your tank to that next level you're looking for, but I'm sure it will help.


----------



## Tcarswell (Mar 18, 2009)

fishyfishyfishy said:


> Well, you don't NEED that much in the wet/dry anyway!
> 
> Of course, if you really want to hold a lot, get an Ocean Clear which holds 7lbs of carbon!
> 
> ...


It will more than help..... He will be on the next level I guarantee it. Purigen and matrix carbon are the absolute best products in those categories. Seachem owns all.


----------



## Tcarswell (Mar 18, 2009)

LowCel said:


> Thanks Tcarswell, appreciate the post.
> 
> Just placed the order for another toy. I went with the Digital Aquatics Reefkeeper Lite 3. It is going to be AWESOME!!!!


HOLY SNAPS! Your crazy lol those things are awesome I saw a thread about them and I want one so bad but I can't justify it until I get a tank past 200 gallons which should be soon very soon.


----------



## fishyfishyfishy (Dec 24, 2005)

The next level for a couple of days maybe...while the media is fresh.

Again though I'm not knocking it. To me, it's just a shame to have to do something like that just to add media. But I understand he doesn't have much room in his sump.


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

they work very well, I have used reactors on my reefs for years. The up-welling of water really gets good contact time with the media, far more than just putting the media in a sump.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Chemical filtration isn't useless, it's just not necessary. With so many being so successful 
without using it, it's hard to insist that it'll take anybody to the next level. Many are at a very high level and 
never use chemical filtration. So, I beg to differ about being at a lower level if chemical reactors and UV 
sterilizers aren't utilized. I'm ok with using these because of the 'cool' factor, but the claims being made 
are going just a little over the top.

As for Seachem, they do a disservice by getting folks to believe expensive additives are a beneficial
thing. But I understand that once everyone figures out that they're not, they're out of business. I 
wouldn't miss them myself, and neither would my fish. I don't use their products.

Even the denitrator is just another cool, but unnecessary gadget for freshwater tanks. Fun to make one 
and see my nitrates go from <10 to 0, I guess, but I wouldn't expect to see any change for the better in 
my fish.

I'm not knocking anyone's use of this stuff, but let's not overstate their importance or benefit or need.

Just my .02


----------



## fishyfishyfishy (Dec 24, 2005)

Yah, actually I wouldn't buy a denitrator for a freshwater tank...it's left over from when I had my saltwater tank. Then again, I'm lazy with water changes too so keeping the nitrates down is a plus. For me it's not about the difference between less than 10 and zero. It's about keeping them between off the chart and below 10.

All these gadgets are really just fixes for not doing regular water changes, not cleaning, not quarantining new fish etc....all of which I'm perfectly guilty of.

But, at least with UVs or even denitrators, you get a benefit that you don't get from just the filter. I can't throw a "bag of UV" into my sump, but I can certainly just toss in a bag of chemical media quickly, easily and cheaply without having to buy anything else.


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

Just received a few of my goodies. I'm still waiting for the pump and filter socks to get here on Friday. I also waiting for the reefkeeper lite 2 controller to come in.


----------



## Tcarswell (Mar 18, 2009)

fishyfishyfishy said:


> The next level for a couple of days maybe...while the media is fresh.
> 
> Again though I'm not knocking it. To me, it's just a shame to have to do something like that just to add media. But I understand he doesn't have much room in his sump.


This is exactly why this forum annoys me. Are you aware you can recharge purigen often? And that matrix carbon lasts longer than any other carbon out there? Well now you know.


----------



## Tcarswell (Mar 18, 2009)

prov356 said:


> Chemical filtration isn't useless, it's just not necessary. With so many being so successful
> without using it, it's hard to insist that it'll take anybody to the next level. Many are at a very high level and
> never use chemical filtration. So, I beg to differ about being at a lower level if chemical reactors and UV
> sterilizers aren't utilized. I'm ok with using these because of the 'cool' factor, but the claims being made
> ...


Yeah you actually are knocking other peoples stuff do you listen to yourself?

"As for Seachem, they do a disservice by getting folks to believe expensive additives are a beneficial
thing. But I understand that once everyone figures out that they're not, they're out of business. I 
wouldn't miss them myself, and neither would my fish. I don't use their products."

Seachem is reputable their products have helped me tremendously over the years and I am yet to see them tell a lie. They also back up their products with more information/ RnD than any other product manufacturer.


----------



## justshoe (Mar 13, 2008)

Looks great man. I currently use purigen in filter socks layed in trays on my eheim 2026's on my 44g and 55g tanks. Works great. I have always noticed a difference in water clarity when using it and can usually tell just from water clarity when its due to be recharged. I am a firm believer in water changes and over filtration. My 44G has an eheim 2026, cascade 500, MJ1200 on an UGF, 9w UV and weekly water changes. GO for it man all it can do is help!

And for those na sayers i've had matrix carbon and purigen last for more than a month or two and was able to tell just from water quality they were exhausted. So the stuff definately works.


----------



## Tcarswell (Mar 18, 2009)

justshoe said:


> Looks great man. I currently use purigen in filter socks layed in trays on my eheim 2026's on my 44g and 55g tanks. Works great. I have always noticed a difference in water clarity when using it and can usually tell just from water clarity when its due to be recharged. I am a firm believer in water changes and over filtration. My 44G has an eheim 2026, cascade 500, MJ1200 on an UGF, 9w UV and weekly water changes. GO for it man all it can do is help!
> 
> And for those na sayers i've had matrix carbon and purigen last for more than a month or two and was able to tell just from water quality they were exhausted. So the stuff definately works.


Ditto for the matrix carbon. 
I am watching purigen work wonders currently.


----------



## fishyfishyfishy (Dec 24, 2005)

Tcarswell said:


> fishyfishyfishy said:
> 
> 
> > The next level for a couple of days maybe...while the media is fresh.
> ...


Now what in my response would imply that I didn't know that and that you needed to give me some sort of sarcastic lesson? It was already pointed out already to maybe use Purigen in both because it can be recharged. These medias work great at first, but the benefit doesn't last too long before they have to be either replaced or recharged. To me, recharging is pain and using the chambers for it only makes it that more annoying. But hey, if that doesn't bother you and you enjoy the maintenance, then great.

My original inquiry to his post was why he felt he needed this because they should not be necessary to clear up a bloom. Not knowing much about the OP or his system yet, the chambers appeared to be an expensive option and complicated solution for a problem that appeared to lie elsewhere.

His explanation of trying to take his water to the next level I can understand. I use carbon 24/7 and plenty of people around here don't bother with it. Although I don't consider it something to necessarily take my water to the next level but rather a fix for less frequent water changes.

I don't like to be a slave to maintenance and for someone who also mentioned he's out of town alot, this further seemed like they would only ad to the chore of having to replace and/or recharge the media. He did, however explain his lack of room in his sump as part of the reason.

But, let's not forget that the main reason he says he got it is because he's a gadget geek and it will look really pretty in his stand.


----------



## Tcarswell (Mar 18, 2009)

"I think the only thing this has going for it is the toy factor.

Sounds like you need to just get the reef tank already! Smile

To me it just seems like a complicated way to put media in that could just as easily float in bags in the wet/dry. Changing media in these will be time consuming as well, but if you like to spend lots of time on maintenance I guess that's ok. "

I am glad to hear he has your approval to improve his own personal aquatic environment better with his own money.

OK first of all you DID imply that it would lose its effect and you made no mention that purigen could be recharged to me that is passing lame if not wrong information. 
Secondly if he bought the reactor and created what he wanted with it don't you think he has the presence of mind to not be a lazy ass and maintain his purchase? 
Third of all he feels the need to use it for water polishing and yes water treated with purigen and high quality carbon and UV light is as good as it gets and creates a better environment for the fish I am assuming the OP will maintain this purchase and it will continue to keep his tank clear and nice. And once it takes care of the bacteria bloom it will still be useful for water polishing and absorption of protein compounds and water discoloration etc

Neat idea about the denitrifier btw


----------



## fishEH (Sep 15, 2008)

Tcarswell said:


> I am glad to hear he has your approval to improve his own personal aquatic environment better with his own money.
> 
> OK first of all you DID imply that it would lose its effect and BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH
> 
> Neat idea about the denitrifier btw


Tcarswell, 
why do you feel it necessary to be LowCell's personal barking dog? He does not feel the need to address anybody casting disparaging remarks regarding his reactor. Do you have a media reactor and feel you need to defend it?

Lowcell, you've got a nice looking setup. I only wish I had the time and resources to devote to this hobby. I'm up in the air on the reactor but I definitely get the gadget factor. It certainly won't hurt your filtration. 
PS: Keep buying new gadgets so I can live vicariously.


----------



## fishyfishyfishy (Dec 24, 2005)

Nothing in my comments would imply or really even make a difference if it could be recharged or not. Whether it be all Matrix or all Purigen in there would not change my comments. But, in fact, you're right...I should have made mention of the recharging procedure since that adds another lengthy 2 days of maintenance to servicing these.

And it is a complicated way just to add media but again he explained his lack of sump room. It's a shame though when this stuff can be put in a media bag and placed in a sump to realize the same benefit. After all, Seachem even sells "The Bag" for it to do just that.

I'm not looking to give him my approval for anything. Again, my concern for the OP was that he felt he needed this to resolve a bacteria bloom, which he obviously shouldn't. If that ended up being his only reason, perhaps we could have saved him $200. We are, after all, here to help each other. But, he knows it's a toy and freely admits that it's his main reason for buying it. So why criticize for me for simply agreeing with him? Other than his lack of sump room, there is really no advantage to having the media in these instead of floating in a bag.

As far as the maintenance comment, that was not meant to be sarcastic. It was sincere. Alot of people enjoy the maintenance part of it. I like it too...just not that often. But he also said that these should bring about less maintenance, when in fact they will add to it....and even more so with the lengthy process of regenerating the Purigen taken into consideration.

And notice the smily after the reef comment? It was a good natured joke. You don't normally see this kind of device on a freshwater tank. The company is after all called "NextReef" for a reason. And the OP freely admits that he likes the toys.

Thanks about the suggestion for the denitrifier. They really do work. It took my nitrate from off the chart to near zero. And that's something that couldn't occur by throwing a bag of media into my sump.


----------



## Tcarswell (Mar 18, 2009)

fishEH said:


> Tcarswell said:
> 
> 
> > I am glad to hear he has your approval to improve his own personal aquatic environment better with his own money.
> ...


Live vicariously.... um NO just because I happen to agree with his purchase and think its a worthwhile toy does not mean I am living vicariously or being his barking dog. Actually I am getting one (A smaller model to try out on my 100)as I employ canisters and would like to keep all my bio in them(They are cycled so I do not plan on removing any of the bio. I am not his barking dog I am simply here to set the facts straight those are

Purigen recharges like new about a dozen times

Matrix carbon is long lasting and in a week has barely begun its chemical filtration capabilities(As someone noted its only good for a week)

Also any condescending posts which there were many may as well be stuffed its a great machine and deserves more credit than many people were willing to give it.

BTW if you are calling me a barking dog what does that make you popping up in the thread this late =D>

fishy fishy fishy It does not take two days to recharge purigen. Maybe a half hours worth of the work. But at least now I understand where you are coming from I was more irritated with the feedback in general. I had to go back and reread the thread to see where it went wrong IMO. 
But hey whatever at least I got the inspiration to build a denitrifier out of this thread so im not leaving empty handed and I guess I can thank you for that.


----------



## fishyfishyfishy (Dec 24, 2005)

Glad I can help! 

BTW, my reference to the recharge time for Purigen was based on their instructions from their website:

*Regeneration: Soak in a 1:1 bleach:water solution for 24 hours in a non-metalic container in a well ventilated area and away from children. Rinse well, then soak for 8 hours with a solution containing 2 tablespoons of ChlorGuardâ„¢, Primeâ„¢, or equivalent dechlorinator per cup of water. Rinse well. For freshwater use, soak for 4 hours with a solution containing 1 tablespoon of buffer per cup of water (Discus Bufferâ„¢, Neutral Regulatorâ„¢, or Acid Bufferâ„¢). Original color and full activity should now be restored and Purigenâ„¢ is ready for reuse. *

If it were me, I'd probably by double the amount so I can replace it immediately and then take my time recharging it.

That's what I do with my 25 micron cartridges. Take both ones out, put the new ones in and just take my time cleanining them.


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

I just went and picked up plenty of media bags to put the purigen in. I don't intend to put the carbon in the media bags unless someone has a good reason that I should. I also picked up the hose to hook up the reactor and the UV sterilizer. I will be doing part of the plumbing with tubing and part of it with pvc. This was the easiest way I could figure out to put a ball valve in between the pump and the media reactor.

I also received the reefkeeper lite 3 controller today. I really can't wait to hook that bad boy up!










Unfortunately all of this is going to have to wait. My mom came by my house and picked me up to run a few errands and to go into my office for a little while. Unfortunately I overdid it so I am hurting pretty bad.

On aside note, the air pump is for the 210, not the 300. There is no need for air pumps when using a wet/dry in my opinion it gets plenty of oxygen and movement on the water surface.


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

Just finished up a 40% water change. While I was at it I decided to hook up the media reactor. I decided that I didn't really need a ball valve so I just did it the quick and easy way, I just used some half inch tubing so it only took a few minutes. The most time consuming part of the job was rinsing the carbon. I also took a picture so I can keep track of how the reactor works.

I'll be adding the UV sterilizer to the output of the reactor once I sell my old tank stand.


----------



## justshoe (Mar 13, 2008)

Looks good. Out of curiosity is there enough room under the stand there to service the reactors when needed? or do they need to be removed completely?


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

I can take the lid off of it so I can service the purigen side but not the charcoal side since it will need to be turned over to dump the charcoal. The entire thing can be removed from under the stand in a minute or two so it really isn't a problem to service it out of the stand.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

How big is your tank? I like it!

-Ryan


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks. It's a 300 wide. The dimensions are 96x30x25.


----------



## wolf13 (Feb 13, 2009)

One suggestion for a setup like this i've seen mentioned before is forget the chemical and fill with sand instead. Thoughts on doing something like that instead, since in reality this is simply the ability to add two chambers of media?


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestion but I purchased it for chemical filtration. I think I already have the biological covered with the 350 scrubbies and five gallons of bioballs.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

From one Gear/Gadget freak to another :thumb: 
Color me green with envy


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

LowCel said:


> Thanks. It's a 300 wide. The dimensions are 96x30x25.


The proportions are just awesome. My guys are looking over my shoulder and drooling! 

-Ryan


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

WOW, simply wow! I really don't know what else to say about this reactor and media. I am amazed at how much my tank has cleared up in under 24 hours. It really is a night and day difference. There are no tanins in my water at all and just a little cloudiness left. I can't wait to see how my tank looks in a week.

I would have no problem recommending this set up to anyone. Say what you want but this setup works. I'm sure there are other ways to do the same thing but this one works just fine for me.


----------

